# Gonapeptyl and about to start 1st cycle!!!



## HannahK (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi,
I'm just about to start my first cycle of ICSI at Homerton Hospital in London and I have been told to call the hospital on the first day of my period in January. I have my nurses appointment booked for March (which seems a long time away) and I have collected a dose of Gonapeptyl from the pharmacy to take with me when I go in at the start of Jan.
I have mild endometriosis and the Dr said that the injection that brings on the menopause symptoms (I forget the name of it) will aggravate my endo symptoms and said I will need to take something to help with the pain.

I am confused if the injection I have collected (the gonapeptyl) is the thing that stops my periods or if it's the stuff that will help with the endo pain?
Any ideas?

Also concerned about side effects of gonapeptyl and if anyone has experience of using it?

I have heard that sometimes you have one injection and other times its 4, but not sure why and also not sure why i have such a big gap between starting this and my nurses appointment, or is that standard?

Very confused   and for some reason I am seemingly unable to take in anything at our Dr's appointments (finding it all a bit overwhelming!)

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Hannah
I hoped someone with knowledge of endo would reply as I don't know much about it. I have had the Decapapeptyl shot (only 1injection) as my clinic at the time wanted me to down reg which I think means shutting down hormones and ovarys so you don't ovulate etc.  I did have terrible night sweats and hot flushes with this for quite a while, I also had an allergic reaction and had a rash all over ( sorry not trying to scare you!) just my experience, however I did get pregnant that cycle even though I later miscarried. Hope this info  helps and good luck with everything
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The gonapeptyl is what stops your period. I had a similar thing and it only made my endo worse for the first week or so, after that it was brilliant - I much prefer menopause symptoms than my endo symptoms! You will be able to take codeine while you are on it for the pain, but if you need some you will probably have to get a prescription from your GP: although the same stuff is used to give people some relief from their endo symptoms so I don't know why they are saying it will be worse - some people find it is, but lots of people find it better.

The injection can be given as a slow release injection that lasts a month, or 3 months: you can also have similar injections that you do daily. Maybe this is where the long break comes in: e.g. You will have your 3 month slow release injection in January and then have a baseline scan in March to do a scan before you start stims. 

Try not to worry too much about what other people have as every cycle is different and they change things to accommodate different circumstances etc. 

It can be really confusing, so don't hesitate to write down what they say, or call them and ask questions.

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## HannahK (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Cloudy and Mrsctobe,
It's reassuring to hear your feedback and to be honest just having this website as a point of contact with other people who have been through similar issues is a real support. I'm finding it a bit of a lonely and bewildering journey.
To be honest, I have never been so eager to get my period as I am this week, as this will mean the official start of treatment. A scarey but exciting wait and I'm feeling slightly like everything else is on stand-by and un-important in comparison. I know this shouldn't be the case as obviously life must go on, but this feels like such a huge decision to make and feels a bit like once I start this journey, there's no way back.  
Wishing you all well on your treatments too, thanks so much for the advice xxx


----------

